# JD 170 stalls with PTO Engagement



## Etabbert (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a JD170 that is stalling when the PTO is engaged. It runs great in forward and reverse until you try to engage the PTO, then it starts to stumble and stalls. You can keep it running by pushing the throttle to the choke setting then moving it back to high.
I removed the mower and activated the PTO and it runs fine, it's only when the load of the mower is engaged. The mower pulleys and blades spin freely, so I'm kinda stumped. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible the PTO clutch is wearing out or slipping ( like when a starter motor pulls too many amps) - at first i wouldve said check the deck- but you already did. Are there any idler pullies between the clutch and deck? 

Id try checking the clutch- with the tractor off- unhook the clutch harness plug, get a couple pieces of wire and run them from the plug to the battery - to test how well the clutch holds/lets go ( try to turn it by hand when its applied)- when its on, you shouldnt be able to move it at all.

Also, check the battery voltage and charging system- if the electrical system cant supply enough voltage, the clutch might slip that way as well.

It might not hurt to check the actual PTO switch either- they can wear out as well.


----------



## Etabbert (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'll give that a try and see what happens.


----------

